# neofinetia newbie tips.... please...



## TADD (Dec 2, 2006)

I am currently experimenting with growing a neofinetia or two. I have a few full grown plants and a few small ones(thanks Marcus). I am unsure what to do culture wise right now. We are currently getting down into the high 30's. I have a mudroom that has bright light and never gets down below 40. I have read they need a dry/ cold period in several places on the web. What do you professional neo growers suggest? I also have a den. mooliforme...

Thanks ahead of time.
Tadd :evil:


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 2, 2006)

I keep mine on the dryer side this time of the year but not a total dry rest. I water 1X per week


----------



## adiaphane (Dec 2, 2006)

What do you mean by a mud room? Do you get to take mud baths all the time?


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 4, 2006)

In a perfect world, grow them cool and dry, with high humidity in the winter. They can take it down to the 30's, but I prefer to keep them in the 50's in the winter, only occasionally spritzing them with water (never soaking them). Low light is all they need at this time. 

When days are warmer and longer in spring, start applying water and fertilizer again, and don't let them dry out completely as they need moisture at the roots to flower properly in July.

I know people who grow them warm with good light all year long. It throws off the blooming season a little, but also shows that they really don't need a winter rest if you don't want to give it to them. I prefer to give them a rest and keep close to what they get in their natural habitat.


----------



## patrix (Dec 4, 2006)

I treat mine like vandas -when it is cool-slightly drier, when above 55 hang in trees for morning and afternoon sun and hit them everyday with water-fertilize every other time and ignore-no direct sun


----------

